
Dell UP3017Q '4K' UHD OLED Monitor - dmmalam
https://pcmonitors.info/dell/dell-up3017q-4k-uhd-oled-monitor/
======
jibberia
I'm interested in replacing my 27" 2560x1440 display with something of a
higher resolution and larger, but I haven't found anything I like. You can get
30" 2560x1600 displays, but while I like the taller aspect ratio, there isn't
that much more usable space and the DPI is too low. It's old tech, I had one
10+ years ago. There are also the new 34" widescreens, optionally curved,
which at 3440x1440 are just wider versions of my 27". That could be neat, but
I'd like to have more height to work with.

Another option is the 27" 5120x2880 LG display that Apple sells. That's like a
"retina" version of my screen. I could run it at a higher effective resolution
than 2560x1440 when I need more space, but this feels like a tradeoff -- my
eyes aren't so great. I don't like tiny text. I'd also have to buy a newer
Macbook to drive it... meh.

I'd like to get something that runs at the DPI my 27" display provides, but
larger on all sides. I stare at a monitor for most of my waking hours so price
isn't much of a concern, but as far as I can tell, nobody makes something like
this.

I thought about two 27" displays rotated 90˚, but subpixel rendering goes away
when the panel rotates and it looks horrible. I also wouldn't like a big seam
down the center of my monitor.

Any tips?

~~~
bryanlarsen
32" UHD is about perfect, IMO. It's about the same height as those 30"
2560x1600 displays (which I thought was about perfect) and then gives a couple
inches extra of width. The PPI is "almost retina", so if you very occasionally
have to use one of those legacy apps that don't work well on retina you can.
You'll have to squint but you can.

~~~
jibberia
That would be 3840x2160, right? What effective resolution do you use?

